# Great news ( about getting money from Bobby )



## txrepgirl (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have some great news for those who got scammed by Bobby. I don't know if you all read my post and other about PayPal not taking Claims or Desputes if the purchase was made over 45 days ago. They also don't cover Deposits. Well, today I got my Deposit back from PayPal. I told them that he has been scamming people. I guess they did their research because they reversed the payment for the Deposit. Since it sad reversed it came from PayPal. It didn't say Refund ( that would of been from Bobby ). If you payed with PayPal do not give up. Don't believe them about the 45 day thing and about not covering the Deposit. Keep contacting them  . I hope you will get your money back, too. Good luck with everything. I wish you all the best.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 12, 2012)

txrepgirl said:


> Hi everyone. I have some great news for those who got scammed by Bobby. I don't know if you all read my post and other about PayPal not taking Claims or Desputes if the purchase was made over 45 days ago. They also don't cover Deposits. Well, today I got my Deposit back from PayPal. I told them that he has been scamming people. I guess they did their research because they reversed the payment for the Deposit. Since it sad reversed it came from PayPal. It didn't say Refund ( that would of been from Bobby ). If you payed with PayPal do not give up. Don't believe them about the 45 day thing and about not covering the Deposit. Keep contacting them  . I hope you will get your money back, too. Good luck with everything. I wish you all the best.



How did you contact them? Through phone or email?


----------



## the_cw (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'd like to know. I feel scammed but would like to know more. Thanks.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 12, 2012)

Paypal is now conducting a fraud investigation into Varnyard Herps Inc. I just got off the phone with their fraud department. Everyone should call paypal customer service & tell them you have more information on an ongoing fraud investigation, and give them all the details.

From paypal.com, go to Contact Us -> Call us.

If you are logged into your paypal account they will give you a one-time passcode to enter right when you call, which will take you to the front of the waiting line.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 12, 2012)

GREAT NEWS everyone


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 12, 2012)

Also if anyone used to pay thru there banking to call there bank also and get a claim started there as well.


----------



## lexee126 (Sep 12, 2012)

Good luck all. I finally received an AA from Bobby today. I originally ordered a red but had to switch to an AA. I ordered it on March 1st. I hope you all get either a tegu or your money back!


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you have to pay extra?


----------



## lexee126 (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes I did but I do not mind.


----------



## nbmiller59 (Sep 12, 2012)

Because of this my shipment got pushed back to Monday. So it is not him causing me problems. He has been nice and replied to me every time i call or email. This is getting ridiculous and quickly making me mad. I am positive that my experience would be amazing if it wasn't for you people falling into all this panic


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 12, 2012)

grats everybody! its good to hear paypal is checking out the situation, can finally get down to the bottom of things and see whats going on. people can get their money back


----------



## Ujarak (Sep 12, 2012)

Ive contacted paypal and let them know. They said several people have reported him so hopefully they will look into it. And as far as this website causing him to not ship your tegu, its just another excuse. Why would people talking to each other on a forum cause him to not ne able to ship an animal. It doesnt make sense.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll be contacting PayPal soon then. Because my bank doesn't truly care lol.


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 12, 2012)

nbmiller59 said:


> Because of this my shipment got pushed back to Monday. So it is not him causing me problems. He has been nice and replied to me every time i call or email. This is getting ridiculous and quickly making me mad. I am positive that my experience would be amazing if it wasn't for you people falling into all this panic


----------



## Josh (Sep 12, 2012)

It makes no sense that any of you would turn on each other. The issues each of you have are individual and involve you and Varnyard ONLY. Keep this thread civil and on topic or it will be closed just like the last few.


----------



## LizardzRock (Sep 12, 2012)

I just got off the phone with them and if it has been 45 days your screwed. I told them that he still has ppl waiting from last year and they said to tell those ppl to call them since they are the ones who have really gotten screwed. They agreed and stated that the nature of the business and the transactions do allow Bobby to be protected by PayPal Policies due to the 45 day policy and the length of time it takes for the animals to be created and made into "goods". So with that being so they Recommended for future occurrences to make sure a contact is signed. If you have decided that you are done waiting and that you are getting a tegu elsewhere then call and make a claim. If not just deal with it.


----------



## LizardzRock (Sep 12, 2012)

nbmiller59 said:


> Because of this my shipment got pushed back to Monday. So it is not him causing me problems. He has been nice and replied to me every time i call or email. This is getting ridiculous and quickly making me mad. I am positive that my experience would be amazing if it wasn't for you people falling into all this panic



Bobby is not even a big fan of this forum from what I gather (how he has spoke of it in his emails to me) so I highly doubt that whatever "this" is, it is not affecting your tegu's shipment. The person you bought it from does not value your business as much as he should and not valuing customer retention. I wish you the best in getting your tegu and that it arrives timely and healthy.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 12, 2012)

I called them up just now and they told me to open a dispute or claim with my bank so I'm going to do that tomorrow if possible. In the meantime I am ordering a tegu from teguterra! He says he still has hatchlings with green on them and can ship it to me asap! So I'm hoping to have my tegu soon. A bit more money I must say...but I feel it is necessary. I wish I had taken my business to Johnny in the first place. He has responded to my emails very quickly and has been very friendly to me.


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 12, 2012)

I contacted PayPal the way todeyius has described it. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh joy PayPal is gonna be a headache I can see it now. My bank won't help me what so ever because it went through PayPal. So PayPal telling me to go to my bank will leave me right where I am now hahah


----------



## the_cw (Sep 12, 2012)

With me, they said they're opening a dispute with Bobby separate from my individual claim, due to the volume of complaints against him, and said they'd inform me within 180 days. They offered no guarantees, of course, but said they'd do that. I will be contacting my bank as well.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I talked to him and he said he is going to Try to have all animals shipped in the next 2 weeks, I for 1 am willing to wait that long.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 13, 2012)

Melissa said:


> Well I talked to him and he said he is going to Try to have all animals shipped in the next 2 weeks, I for 1 am willing to wait that long.



How many times has he said that to people before...? Lol just saying.

I went to my bank today and they said they would try and do something but it most likely won't work. They said to talk to paypal and paypal is saying to talk to them....so I guess we should just keep pestering paypal


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 13, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Melissa said:
> 
> 
> > Well I talked to him and he said he is going to Try to have all animals shipped in the next 2 weeks, I for 1 am willing to wait that long.
> ...



I think its been the regular b/w's and reds that are in limbo. Hopefully Melissa gets her lil extreme lickity split. Can't wait to see another one of Ezzy's siblings.


----------



## got10 (Sep 13, 2012)

what the heck is going on with this dude ? When i spoke with him about three years ago when I was looking to buy one of his extreme giants he was all peaches and cream . Some people seem like they cant get money back on deposits that produced no animals for them from clutches . Im not knocking the guy but it seems like its like a Bernie Madoff thing going on here. 
If you want to be sure of getting your animals people, in the future only purchase AFTER the hatch occurs .Just like the saying about the chickens .Don't count on the Gu's before they hatch.ttfn


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

I filed a claim with my bank and emailed Bobby that if he doesn't return my money within 15 days, the bank will take action.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 14, 2012)

It's just the Reds and Normals which are the problem. The fact that people can get extremes this quickly lends *strong* evidence to the fact he doesn't have any. At that rate, then, he owes people who paid deposit *and* the balance all of their money. Looks like I'll be contacting him again soon.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: RE: Great news ( about getting money from Bobby )*



got10 said:


> what the heck is going on with this dude ? When i spoke with him about three years ago when I was looking to buy one of his extreme giants he was all peaches and cream . Some people seem like they cant get money back on deposits that produced no animals for them from clutches . Im not knocking the guy but it seems like its like a Bernie Madoff thing going on here.
> If you want to be sure of getting your animals people, in the future only purchase AFTER the hatch occurs .Just like the saying about the chickens .Don't count on the Gu's before they hatch.ttfn



We made initial deposits ( mine was march 13). Then he emails requesting the balance when they hatched. ( which was june 30 and i sent balance july 1)... they were then supposed to ship 3 weeks later.but a lot of us never got 'the call '.and when asking him never got dates...just 'soon '...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melissa (Sep 15, 2012)

The Cw, there are still several people that do not have their extremes yet, including me. Which is kind of irritating that he is sending out NEW orders when people have had theirs payed for months now. Hopefully he will get them all shipped in the next few weeks like he said....


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: RE: Great news ( about getting money from Bobby )*



Melissa said:


> The Cw, there are still several people that do not have their extremes yet, including me. Which is kind of irritating that he is sending out NEW orders when people have had theirs payed for months now. Hopefully he will get them all shipped in the next few weeks like he said....



I agree.at first in my 'panic ' over all the posts about people getting 'scammed ' I was going to try to get a refund...but after my extreme anxiety over it subsided,I'm now of the mindset that I do believe Bobby didn't intend on scamming anyone...he just had some unexpected difficulties with his breeding stock...beginning last year apparently with the reds.now its the reds and blk and white normals seemingly not shipping out.and looking like people who are 'pulling out ' of extreme and aa orders...which instead of then shipping them to people on waiting list he is giving to brand new orders? Confusing.I have purchased locally and I'm happy with my baby.then when/ if Bobby calls me for shipment I'll have 2 babies i guess.and I'll be sure to let everyone know that I got him too...just for the record. Praying we all get what we need in the end of this situation.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 15, 2012)

Listen guys i have also been waiting over a year for him to ship out my tegu. he lost a lot of them last year and then this year due to the extreme heat and weather and what not he was unable to ship. I am sure if you were in his shoes you would have had the same problem He is trying his best to get everyone what they had purchased but it hasnt been in his favor. He is one person right now and with most of you guys doing this to him he is now at a very high stress level. And yes he knows all that is happening here on the forum. I really think you should just be patient for at least till the first week of october is over and then you can do what you want. I am not trying to be the bad guy here but come on guys be just a little bit reasonable. And i am not pointing fingers at anyone on here just saying we need to be more mindset


----------



## Teguzilla (Sep 15, 2012)

No offence to anyone here and I mean this in the nicest way possible but why didn't some of you just get a tegu from another breeder? He's not the only tegu breeder and I can name a number of breeders where you guys could have gotten a tegu without all the hassle and run-arounds. If I were in this situation, I would definitely just considered another breeder. I wouldn't of sat around and waited. Just my 2 cents :/


----------



## Diablo (Sep 15, 2012)

Teguzilla said:


> No offence to anyone here and I mean this in the nicest way possible but why didn't some of you just get a tegu from another breeder? He's not the only tegu breeder and I can name a number of breeders where you guys could have gotten a tegu without all the hassle and run-arounds. If I were in this situation, I would definitely just considered another breeder. I wouldn't of sat around and waited. Just my 2 cents :/



Because so many people on here recommended him. I just went ahead and bought one from TeguTerra. I will be receiving him/her on wednesday.



Jeremyxb12 said:


> Listen guys i have also been waiting over a year for him to ship out my tegu. he lost a lot of them last year and then this year due to the extreme heat and weather and what not he was unable to ship. I am sure if you were in his shoes you would have had the same problem He is trying his best to get everyone what they had purchased but it hasnt been in his favor. He is one person right now and with most of you guys doing this to him he is now at a very high stress level. And yes he knows all that is happening here on the forum. I really think you should just be patient for at least till the first week of october is over and then you can do what you want. I am not trying to be the bad guy here but come on guys be just a little bit reasonable. And i am not pointing fingers at anyone on here just saying we need to be more mindset



I can see where you are coming from but all of this is happening not because of bad luck on his end, but because of terrible business practice. He is running a business, and part of doing that is customer communication. It is needed especially with this type of business. If we receive no communication or constant lies or excuses why should we not believe this is a scam? He has the power and capability to hire help and resolve these problems. He has the capability to not take too many deposits that he can't handle. He has the capability to refund people's money back who ask for it. Plain and simple he brought this upon himself and I think he fully deserves every bit of it. All of this could have been avoided so easily.


----------



## Aardbark (Sep 16, 2012)

It all sort of seems to be random and makes no sence. Last year I had ordered a b/w from him about 6 months in advance to them hatching. I payed with paypal my deposit. 6 months later I got an email that he had problems with the eggs and that he could not ship me my b/w. In the email he gave me the option of waiting till next year, or upgrading to an AA or getting my deposit back. I called him, got him on the phone, and asked for a refund, of which I got in the next few days with no hastle. I then orderd my red from somewhere else.

It doesnt make sence how some people are haveing so many problems, and others arent. Do you think its possible that he is just trying to upsell people who order b/w and red tegus, into buying AAs because they are more expencive?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: RE: Great news ( about getting money from Bobby )*



Aardbark said:


> It all sort of seems to be random and makes no sence. Last year I had ordered a b/w from him about 6 months in advance to them hatching. I payed with paypal my deposit. 6 months later I got an email that he had problems with the eggs and that he could not ship me my b/w. In the email he gave me the option of waiting till next year, or upgrading to an AA or getting my deposit back. I called him, got him on the phone, and asked for a refund, of which I got in the next few days with no hastle. I then orderd my red from somewhere else.
> 
> It doesnt make sence how some people are haveing so many problems, and others arent. Do you think its possible that he is just trying to upsell people who order b/w and red tegus, into buying AAs because they are more expencive?



A friend of mine bred dogs and said it was common for breeders to up the prices when they saw demand was high.perhaps he is trying to get the more expensive out first to lift burden of loss last year and putting the 'normals ' on back burner...some bailing out...others (like me) waiting.I did buy another locally in case I never get my Varnyard ...but my hope is he'll get himself back on track eventually and I'll at that point receive my blk and wht from him. ? Who knows....

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 16, 2012)

I understand what you are saying, but it costs money to feed lizards. I would think someone would want to move them all out. But price does go up. I saw some b/w recently that were really expensive. But Bobby has never been one to fluctuate his prices.

Laura


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 16, 2012)

I totally agree that he is trying to fix the messups from last year first and trying to get the more expensive ones out first. The problem I have with it is that he does not let us know what is going on. He just says I have this many still I hope to get to yours soon. I would be fine if he just said I'm sorry I am trying to get the others that hatched first and that I owe to people from last year then I will get to the others. But us not knowing is what makes me a little upset but I have waited two months I can wait another week or two lol.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: RE: Great news ( about getting money from Bobby )*



anelk002 said:


> I totally agree that he is trying to fix the messups from last year first and trying to get the more expensive ones out first. The problem I have with it is that he does not let us know what is going on. He just says I have this many still I hope to get to yours soon. I would be fine if he just said I'm sorry I am trying to get the others that hatched first and that I owe to people from last year then I will get to the others. But us not knowing is what makes me a little upset but I have waited two months I can wait another week or two lol.



This is my exact feeling.the not knowing.if I had a more solid idea of time frame and saw him following through it would ease my mind.I emailed asking what deposit month he was up to on the ones shipping out (mine being march 13th)...no answer.and on the phone I just keep getting 'soon '.in august he said december deposits would be getting out in the next week..
That was august 20-something.I was on vacation til the 26th.still no call...or reply.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 16, 2012)

Wouldn't it be funny if everyone he sent out extremes/AAs to was actually just getting black and whites from bobby that they paid him double for...


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought the same thing lol bc u really can't tell


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: RE: Great news ( about getting money from Bobby )*



Logie_Bear said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if everyone he sent out extremes/AAs to was actually just getting black and whites from bobby that they paid him double for...



Oooo.now I thought extremes meant they are larger? Or is it to do with coloration? And aa's are a cross of 2 types...aren't they? ...wouldn't you see the color difference? At some point? And growth rate too I guess...?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melissa (Sep 17, 2012)

I do believe everyone will get their lizards eventually. Why would he have offered people refunds last year to not this year, I think he just had to many babies and to much bad weather and who knows lol. I really hope you guys that are disputing paypal/banks or whatever let him know that you are doing that, instead of disputing it and still wanting a lizard.


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 17, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe they b&w are the same species just from a different local. They generally are a little lighter.and get a little bigger. But I've seen b&w that r lighter and bigger than some extremes and vice versa. At a young age though you most likely won't be able to tell they both are small with green heads.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: RE: Great news ( about getting money from Bobby )*



anelk002 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe they b&w are the same species just from a different local. They generally are a little lighter.and get a little bigger. But I've seen b&w that r lighter and bigger than some extremes and vice versa. At a young age though you most likely won't be able to tell they both are small with green heads.



Oh...ok.I'm not really knowledgable about the different breeds...it just seemed the pics of extremes seemed so giant...anyway...I'm still learning.niles is my first tegu.and I'll have two if bobby comes through.I did a lot of reading about them before I decided to get one....but again,still learning.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think what Bobby will take from this is no more up front deposits. The bad thing for all of you that paniced is when bobby puts his 600 or whatever tegu hatchlings up for sale they will get snatched up so quick you most likely wont get one. This is crazy.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: RE: Great news ( about getting money from Bobby )*



tommylee22 said:


> I think what Bobby will take from this is no more up front deposits. The bad thing for all of you that paniced is when bobby puts his 600 or whatever tegu hatchlings up for sale they will get snatched up so quick you most likely wont get one. This is crazy.



It would probably be in his best interest not to take any money(deposits or balances) until the eggs are actually hatched next time.I made a deposit in march and he asked for balance end of june...so technically,to me at least, asking for the balance should mean my animal is shipping out shortly thereafter.however,it is now mid september with no animal and no indication of when it will be shipping.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## agv0008 (Sep 17, 2012)

I feel like I was scammed. Bobby told me he would send me a full refund in the mail, so I closed my PayPal dispute. I waited 3 weeks before further pursuing my claim. The check never came... he lied. 

lying = scam. Simple as that.


----------



## UglyKid2 (Sep 17, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> It would probably be in his best interest not to take any money(deposits or balances) until the eggs are actually hatched next time.I made a deposit in march and he asked for balance end of june...so technically,to me at least, asking for the balance should mean my animal is shipping out shortly thereafter.however,it is now mid september with no animal and no indication of when it will be shipping.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



You are right about that BatGirl but unbelievably, on his website he is already taking deposits for 2013.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 17, 2012)

You guys think Bobby won't be taking deposits anymore on his tegus? You're wrong, he updated his site and is taking deposits on 2013 tegus. I'm getting a lawyer and stopping this now. Anyone who wants to chip in and help please PM me. This needs to stop.


----------



## got10 (Sep 19, 2012)

Im just glad no body has gone down to where this dude is and does something stupid to him. People dont like to be ripped off . I am just hoping this is a clerical oversite . This dude is getting like the place on neal ct. Or is it the other way around.


----------

